# Collage sports question



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Name the only two division one schools to win a national champion ship in football, basketball, and baseball. Also which one of the two has also won hockey?


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll go Michigan and Texas


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

You got Michigan right.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

LSU or Oklahoma???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

sidenote, i would have bet that fargodawg was correct, but these are my next 2 guesses


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope, keep trying.


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

USC or Florida


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope, here's a clue, midwest.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Minnesota


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ohio State


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohio State good call 870xprs

Michigan's NCAA championships
Football-1948,1997
Basketball-1989
Baseball-1953,1962
Hockey-1948,1951,1952,1953,1955,1956,1964,1996,1998

Ohio State's NCAA championships
Football-1942,1954,1968,2002
Basketball-1960
Baseball-1966

Good try everyone


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What's my prize,,,,,all expenses paid week vacation in vegas??


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

You only got OSU, you get a week in Vegas but you pay expenses.


----------

